# VK - Toys Have Arrived



## Gizmo (6/6/17)

Some toys have arrived!




Fidget Spinner & Fidget Cubes

Also

Reux Replacement Glass
Freemax Starre Pure Replacement Glass
Wismec Elabo Replacement Glass
20700 Battery Wraps
Super Hero Vape Bands
36G & 38G Ni80 Wire
Restock Bacon
Super Hero Battery Wraps

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------

